# Footjoy Contour Reelfit



## haplesshacker (Jun 4, 2010)

After a couple of weeks deliberating whether to get some new shoes, I took the plunge today. As the title says, it's a pair of black Contour Reelfits with boa lacing system. More of that later though. 

I've had a pair of Greenjoys and Dryjoy Pods. Both were very comfortable, but the Pods kept causing my left ankle to collapse because of the height of the soles. Consequently I needed something with less 'heel' to provide a bit of stability. The Pods weren't helped because of my heel moving around and generally being a bit loose in that area. 

Which brings me to the Reelfit lacing system on the Contours. I cannot speak highly enough of it. Well it's only been one round, so we'll see how it is long term. But at the moment it works really well, and provides a really good fit, especially around the heel. I felt so much more stable during the swing, which gave me a bit more confidence to hit the ball. 

The Contours themselves are supremely comfortable straight out of the box, and did the round causing no issues. They also felt lighter than the Pods.

At the moment then, they come with the HH seal of approval.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds good HH

My new AQL's are killing me at the moment - same size as the last pair I had but murder on the feet. Most strange.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 5, 2010)

I've got the reelfits and I love the lacing system.
As you say, it grips and supports all the way around the ankle....cushty


----------



## sev112 (Jun 5, 2010)

yeah - i've got the "snazzy lace thing" pair as well as a pair of normal laced contours.
They are both really comfy, but i just LOVE the simplicity of the system - very good fit indeed.  God knows what you do if teh metal lace ever breaks ???


----------



## kid2 (Jun 7, 2010)

yeah - i've got the "snazzy lace thing" pair as well as a pair of normal laced contours.
They are both really comfy, but i just LOVE the simplicity of the system - very good fit indeed.  God knows what you do if teh metal lace ever breaks ???
		
Click to expand...


If it does go just get holes punched like the normal Contours....Simples......
On another note are they a light shoe.....I need a light shoe because of a bad achilles injury last year playing football and my SynrG's are like safety boots......
I won a medal 2 weeks and i got 100 euro voucher for my trouble for our Pro Shop......Thing is though i need a really good wet pants and shoes, but what to buy?


----------



## sev112 (Jun 10, 2010)

i'd say they're half an half - much lighter than historical gofl shoes i used to have, but not really a lightweight

Seriously though, they are comfy.  That's why i have 2 pairs - the muddy groudn pair, and the dry and sunny pair


----------



## Imurg (Jun 10, 2010)

I solved my shoe problem. I'd worn Footjoy shoes in various styles for years - always size 8 wide, always fitted like a glove. Latest AQL's, same size killed my left foot. Went and got measured and apparently I'm an 8 1/2 wide. They didn't have any wide fit so I tried a pair of Contours in medium - fits like a glove again.
So if anyone wants a pair of AQL's size 8W - let me know.
I'm a Contour Man now!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 11, 2010)

You certainly have plenty of contours to play with  

Im Dead again

Fragger


----------

